# Ridiculously Skittish Cichlids.... running out of patience



## Dogtanian (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi All,

I have had my tank running for just over 1 year now and despite a rocky start with the usual school-boy errors (almost zero research), I now have a suitable community of yellow labs and rustys that are healthy and breed regularly.

I would really enjoy running this tank except, whenever myself or anyone else move anywhere near the tank, all the fish dart off into the rocks and huddle together until the coast is clear. This has been the case for as long as I can remember. It's almost pointless having the tank now as visitors simply stare a tank of water and rocks.

There must be an underlying problem with my tank, fish, water, environment that I am unaware of as this just doesn't seem like normal behaviour- the fish are permanently on guard and incredibly wary.

Ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate approx 40ppm (weekly 50% water change), salts added to buffer ph to 8.0. Fish are fed once a day, usually on NLS.

Tank 65G bow front... around 40" long

1m3f yellow lab
1m1f rusty (+4 growing out, too young to sex)
1 sunshine peacock (m)
1 copadichromis azureus (m)
3 cuckoo catsfish

Any ideas welcome as I have run out of them.... thinking about a complete change.

Thanks.


----------



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)

How often do you change the layout of the rocks or clean the glass in the tank?

I notice mine get that way after a rock change or if I've been cleaning the tank.

What kind of lighting do you have? Any moonlights?


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

What about using dither fish? Many people have good success with danios. Used a bunch for diverting aggression, in this case they may give a sense of comfort for skittish fish. Seeing other fish swimming around shows that it's safe. (Or other less shy fish work as well)

As a last resort, I would take all the rocks out and let the fish get used to movement...assuming this tank is in an area frequented by people. (make sure the top is secure from jumpers)


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I had the same problem with yellow labs and acei. When they were juveniles they were always out and about. Once they got to be adults they would hide whenever anyone approached the tank. If you were maybe 10 feet away they would reappear. I tried rearranging the rocks and getting dimmer lights, but nothing changed. I finally traded them in for store credit and now have tiger barbs and Siamese algae eaters and am enjoying watching the fish close up.


----------



## Dogtanian (Jan 27, 2011)

lil_stevies said:


> How often do you change the layout of the rocks or clean the glass in the tank?
> 
> I notice mine get that way after a rock change or if I've been cleaning the tank.
> 
> What kind of lighting do you have? Any moonlights?


I clean the glass every week with the water change and probably re-arrange the rocks every few months when I catch a fish or for substrate clean.

Lighting is T5 - 1 actinic and 1 10k. (tank certainly doesn't look too bright).

I have thought about dither fish, but I am a bit of a purist so I think I would like the tank to be all Malawi (apart from the cats!)

Perhaps I should restart and just try a yellow lab species tank? To be honest I am finding the Rustys too aggressive for the tank size.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

How often do you feed?
When they run for cover, watch to see who makes a run for it first, oftentimes there will be a domino effect.


----------



## Dogtanian (Jan 27, 2011)

GTZ said:


> How often do you feed?
> When they run for cover, watch to see who makes a run for it first, oftentimes there will be a domino effect.


Once a day and starve once a week.

I agree, I think there is one skittish fish that is setting the rest off.... just hard to tell which one. I will study this possibility more closely. Thanks.


----------



## Dogtanian (Jan 27, 2011)

The problem is no where near as noticeable in the evening when the lounge is darker. They seem far more comfortable and are more sociable when you approach the tank. I guess in the day I look like some sort of predator?


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I would add a few more labs while you're waiting for the rusties to grow out. They may feel more comfortable in a larger group.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Dogtanian said:


> GTZ said:
> 
> 
> > How often do you feed?
> ...


Try switching your feeding routine to multiple smaller feedings during the day. What they'll eat in 10-20 seconds. Have the food ready to go in the tank once you've walked up to it, whether they're hiding or not, add the food. Eventually, with any luck, you'll have associated walking up to the tank with food.


----------



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)

Dogtanian said:


> The problem is no where near as noticeable in the evening when the lounge is darker. They seem far more comfortable and are more sociable when you approach the tank. I guess in the day I look like some sort of predator?


When it is lighter in the tank than the surrounding room, the glass reflects the light a lot and they can barely see out of the tank.

I would also advise to feed in smaller amounts multiple times daily if possible.

My Saulosi used to be very easily scared also and they still dart behind the rocks if there is a pound on the floor or sudden movements, however they come right back out when they notice me in front of the tank...*they associate people in front of the tank with food.*

Even if its just a tiny amount of food, sprinkle a little in there when you walk by. They'll come around.

Another thing to note: If you neglect the tank or the room it is in, and are only going near the tank to change the water and clean the glass, just like above, the fish associate your prescence with your hand in the tank and siphoning out water...not attractive to the fish.


----------



## Ragincajun (Nov 29, 2011)

Our tank is pretty much in the dining so we are always moving around in the tank. As soon as they see someone enter the room the will come to the front of the tank. If we go in the back yard, they will hang out near the glass by the door until we come back in. Small fish, big fish doesn't matter, they come out of whatever hole they are hiding in.

Even with water changes as I'm cleaning or moving things around they will nip at my arm, even caught a few to see if I could. When released they came right back to my arm.


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

I have had the same issue with my Yellow Labs. They are very skittish. I used to have the issue with my Zebra Obliquidens and was told I should add another fish in there with them and after adding 3 OB peacocks, they are now out all the time.


----------



## metro6775 (Sep 16, 2008)

This is so odd. One of the things that I hate about my cichlids is if anyone is near the tank they all come out to greet them. I want them to act naturally, but they all just act like a bunch of dogs begging for food. Yellow Lab is a fitting name.


----------



## kpswd (Sep 13, 2011)

It is funny how tanks have such different personalities based on who is in there, but I have found that I have been able to "train" a tank to be less skiddish using food.

Feed sparingly, and when you do tap the glass or a plastic part of your tank right before feeding them. Now when I come around they might dart for the rocks at first, but when I stop in front of the tank or tap the glass, they all come back out.

Another tank that I have is the exact opposite, I can walk up to the tank and they all come flying up to the glass that is closest to where I stand. When I open the canopy, I often get splashed by excited fish looking for food. I think that I could feed this tank 24/7 and they would still be looking for more.

It is defenetly a group mentality, so adding a coupld of fish that behave one way or another can really make a big difference in how they act.


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree with metro6775. When I open the glass lids to feed my fish, I often get a bath. And I do weekly 50-75% water changes and remove everything but the sand from the tank. They even bug me as I try to vacuum the sand, nibbling at my arm, which I hate. My son thinks it is hilarious when I fuss at the fish to leave me alone.


----------



## Dogtanian (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for all your suggestions guys.

I have just started to up the daily feedings to 3 much smaller ones (try to make this each time I approach the tank) and it seems to be working already!

They are appearing a lot bolder when I am in the room and also very active in-between feedings. Let's hope this 'training programme' does the business.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

:thumb:


----------

